# I'd like to be a moderator.

## RJF_Dilan

If it's possible, i'd like to be a moderator. dilan1984@list.ru

----------

## viperlin

i'd expect you would need experiance in linux to be a moderator, prove you are very  good and speak russian and maybe they will let u, also u will probably need to be un-biased

----------

